# ma io mi chiedo ogni volta....



## Chiara Matraini (13 Aprile 2012)

perchè dopo una bella trombata bisogna fare sempre un qualche discorso?

scrittore...hai l'aggravante di aver tirato fuori tu il discorso figli


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Aprile 2012)

i commenti servono per far sembrare il sesso come una cosa di poco conto


----------

